# Rash on booty



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok what is this rash on her butt?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!! That is very interesting so did a web search and found nothing. To me it looks infected so if someone doesn't have a clue what it is I would slap some gloves on and but antibiotic on it.....like neos**** or something along that line.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does she have diarrhea? Could be from the diarrhea.


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

Is the yellow stuff her feces? If so, my guess is that she either ate some type of irritant or had a viral gastroenteritis that gave off some irritating toxins. I have five kids (human), and on occasion a weird diarrhea from an odd food or virus has resulted in a perianal rash such as the one in your photo. Keep in mind that diarrheas normally have an "off" pH, which is why they are, "uncomfortable."

On that note, has anyone ever considered using Desitin (diaper rash cream for human babies) on goats? I wonder if it would work? It sure works great on humans.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah it's weird couldn't find any thing online .... Feed is the same .... Alfalfa pellets beet pulp hay ... She always has that lovely yellow gunk on her booty and no diarrhea... I looks just like diaper rash ... She was bred 10 days ago I guess I will just wipe her down and put some yeast meds on that poor keister and see what happens desitin is too oily I think it may trap bacteria .


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

We have Ben struggling with keeping our little herd healthy latley...... High worm load... Respiratory infection..... Now possibly mite or ring worm on 2 .... Everyone is current on CDt Bose has free choice hay and minerals get alfalfa pellet etc... There sleeping shed is clean , get handled at least twice a day been wormed received probios after worming and antibiotic .... 
Frustrated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What has your weather been like and do you have a vet?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

klburt73 said:


> Is the yellow stuff her feces?


No. I'm not 100% positive, but I think the yellow stuff are secretions from her anal glands.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a great vet .... And the weather is mild for the most part it was in the high 20's at night for a few days....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, good. I was going to suggest talking to your vet about maybe feeding Auromycin crumbles to prevent pneumonia and respiratory issues if your weather is whacked, but it doesn't sound like that is the issue.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I do have 2 nubiens. That still have a cough..... My daughter swears that's a breed thing


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I doubt it. I also have a few Nubians, and they don't cough any more or less than my Kikos do. Coughing can be caused by wind stirring up the dust, dusty hay, goats running around playing and stirring up dust and dirt, pollen, allergies, lung worms, nasal bots, pneumonia - just to name a few.


----------

